# Um, we have a problem...need a little help...



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

So, as most of you know, Cricket got spayed last week. I can't bathe her until her sutures are taken out (next Saturday). I don't know how in the world this happened, but when I got home from the game this afternoon, DH told me she's got a problem. She's got 2 turds stuck to her hair! One by her butt and one on her tail. I tried the wet wipe removal trick...didn't work. How am I going to get them off of her?? HELP!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh poor lil thing! Kim did you try to comb it out. That is usually my first approach before the bath. Sometimes it comes off the best that way.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Try warm water on a paper towel. Follow with the wipes for "odor control" Poor baby! I'm sure she's miserable. Did she have any problems peeing or pooping the first few days?? I think Daisy is so sore she is avoiding "squatting".


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Try a spray bottle with some water to loosen it a bit. If you have to, you might have to cut some or all of it out.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

bummer bum issue...I agree with amanda. We even have a designated poop comb.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Wet, warm wash cloths but keep the suture area dry.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Try a spray bottle with some water to loosen it a bit. If you have to, you might have to cut some or all of it out.


Maybe you could try a mixture of cream rinse with water in a spray bottle...cream rinse always helps loosen it out of the hair for me.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, I might get shot for telling you this but when did she have surgery? I would not advise this before about day 4 or 5 but put her in the sink and only wash her rear and tail. Make sure you dry her suture area but if a small amount of water happens to hit them it won't be the end of the world. I was a vet tech for 10 years before you think I am off the wall...When Pirelli was fixed she and Priss hit every mud puddle on the way out after it rained and I HAD to bathe her. She and her incision was fine...just be careful and if you only do her rear and tail it should not cause any problems. It you wanna try it...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. We ended up cutting it out. Combing didn't really work because it wasn't a petrified piece of doo-doo...it was a sludge. I seriously almost uke: dealing with it. We were able to cut it without it being noticable. Although, keep in mind that poor Cricket is still in the chinese crested look, so I can't imagine anything would be much worse.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Well her hair will grow back before you realize it!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I forgot how much she had been cut. I'm glad you got it out.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cut it out! Yup, that would have been my first suggestion!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Can someone help me ...I have been letting Lizzys hair grow and since I had not started good brushing habits when she was young it realy is hard for me so the grommer said I could bring her in just for brushing....well now I see behind her ear the hair has matted and I see skin... I feel so bad and put some ointment on the skin taking her in today and the grommer will most likely have to shave that area.....I live in Michigan where the weather does not help keep her coat like I would like.... espically now in the winter snow and rain and ice....I am still trying to figure out how to post her picture and I see how beautiful all these Havs are....I did order my calendar and can't wait to see these beauties..... I love reading and learning all about this breed and thank all of you with your answers....Helene


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Helene, I'm sorry but what are you asking for help with? How to groom Lizzy, how to get her used to grooming or how to post pictures? I'm sorry, your post is confusing me.


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Lina....Yes help with brushing her...she is great at the grommers but for me terrible...I have been trying to brush her on my lap... and she just darts out and thinks she is cute...I had to have the back of her ear shaved this morning due to a mate and her scratching.... I love all these dogs with their hair so long and trying to get Lizzy to look like that but what and how do I keep her still and have her let me groom her? Do I get what groomers have and put her on a table? it is more me being to lax with her.... sorry I did not come out with asking correctly ....thank you ...Helene


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Helene,

Grooming a Havanese can be tricky for some, but once you know what's needed, you can then decide if you want to keep brushing/combing her or get her to the groomer's on a regular basis. Some opt for simply keeping the Hav coat shaved or quite short and then there is very little combing to do. There are many threads in this section of the forum, so check some out. I've got a few here to get you started.... Hope this helps! 

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6247

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5976

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6006

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5275

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=38&highlight=blowing+coat

I would strongly recommend you get this book, mentioned in this thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5745 It is incredibly helpful! If you can't, or if you want to learn more in the meantime, check out the more than 20 pages of threads in this "grooming" section.

I'm afraid there aren't any quick and easy answers, since everyone seems to experience different things at different times. One thing that is really important is to start very early on to teach the puppy to sit still on a hard surface, such as table, counter, coffee table, etc... (I don't recommend lap-grooming at all for long-term because she may get too big for your lap and I find you can't do a good job on the belly and legs this way), keep it short and sweet and reward and praise often when she does well. If it turns into a stressful/fighting situation, then it will become a nightmare so try to keep at it for short periods of time and make it pleasant. 

Yes, you may have to be firm to make sure she stays still, but after a firm 'SHHhhttt, or TSK!", then say 'good girl' once she's calm again and keep combing. It's a part of life, like eating, sleeping, and so on, so she and you just need to get it done and that's it. If you stay matter of fact about it, she will learn that she has little choice. A good liver treat at the END of the grooming session (even if it's for 4 or 5 mins.) is like heaven to these guys! :biggrin1:


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Marjic....

Thanks for all the threads that I can now read about grooming...I had Lizzy groomed yesterday and will try again to start a good grooming session with her.....I would love to let her hair grow out but the last blow out with her coat made me have to get her clipped in a puppy cut...now I am trying to let it grow long.... when I watch her groomer all she says Is "Lizzy its work time" and I can't believe how still and good she is with her groomer....A Angel...so I will try the treats and just do a little at a time....maybe that will work.

Thanks for your help so appricated....your havs are so pretty just love this breed.....
Is there any books out there that help get to no this breed a little better? 


Thanks Helene


----------

